# Best CD player for ripping CDs



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just starting to getting into using JRiver MC and have started to re-rip some CDs to FLAC. Was using MP3 encoding before. Any ways on some CDs there seems to be many retries when ripping and was wondering if one CD player, internal to PC, was better than another? I understand that if the CD is dirty or scratched that could cause problems. I have two CD players, which are also DVD writers and one is an HP while the other is an LG. Both at least 4 years old.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have a LG drive that has been great for all types of discs for a long time now.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Perhaps this list may interest you, http://forum.dbpoweramp.com/showthread.php?30430-CD-DVD-Drive-Accuracy-List-2013

I'm not familiar with JRiver. It rips CDs in secure mode (I'm guessing from the mention of retries)? Does it use AccurateRip? If it does, you could try skipping secure mode and rip in burst mode and as long as the AR log says all tracks were accurately ripped you're good. Could save some time that way...?


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

redsandvb said:


> Perhaps this list may interest you, http://forum.dbpoweramp.com/showthread.php?30430-CD-DVD-Drive-Accuracy-List-2013
> 
> I'm not familiar with JRiver. It rips CDs in secure mode (I'm guessing from the mention of retries)? Does it use AccurateRip? If it does, you could try skipping secure mode and rip in burst mode and as long as the AR log says all tracks were accurately ripped you're good. Could save some time that way...?


Thanks for the link ....I'll take a look at it!


----------

